# Any gamers in Orlando, Florida?



## sithramir (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a job in Florida and will be moving there. Great weather and stuff but I was hoping there might be some gamers there still? Please if you're a gamer near the area let me know just so I know there are some gamers.

I'd love to get a game going or join a game if there is one also.


----------



## Ranger5 (Apr 6, 2004)

sithramir said:
			
		

> Took a job in Florida and will be moving there. Great weather and stuff but I was hoping there might be some gamers there still? Please if you're a gamer near the area let me know just so I know there are some gamers.
> 
> I'd love to get a game going or join a game if there is one also.




*sithramir*, we have a regular game going right now. We play Forgotten Realms using 3.5 and have only 3 players and a DM. We would love a fourth to round out the group. If interested, send me an email. It is in my profile. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sithramir (Apr 6, 2004)

Ranger5 said:
			
		

> *sithramir*, we have a regular game going right now. We play Forgotten Realms using 3.5 and have only 3 players and a DM. We would love a fourth to round out the group. If interested, send me an email. It is in my profile. Look forward to hearing from you.




I've sent you an email and wanted to post here as well. I'm definitely interested in getting in the game. Email has more details so refer to that. I'll be moving to Maitland which is a few miles north of Orlando most likely June 1st or sometime during that month. Talk to you soon!

Sithramir


----------



## Lalato (Apr 12, 2004)

sithramir...
Another Central Florida gamer here...  

--sam


----------



## sithramir (Apr 12, 2004)

Lalato said:
			
		

> sithramir...
> Another Central Florida gamer here...
> 
> --sam




Well Sam,

   Interested in getting a gaming session set up? Lets chat over email ..

Nxm205@psu.edu


----------



## Lalato (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually...  I'm already in a couple of games.  However, I would be happy to help you find something...

Have you tried doing RPGA?  There is a group that plays once a month out at UCF.  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fragrpga

You may also try a couple of the Yahoo Groups out there.  The main one being...  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/florida-gamers

For a list of various Florida-centric gaming groups and sites look here...
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/florida-gamers/links/Hookups_001041342975/

Good luck...


----------

